

Scoble cries over a telescope? - therubberduckie
http://scobleizer.com/2008/02/27/what-made-me-cry-microsofts-world-wide-telescope/
Robert Scoble announced the other week that he saw something at microsoft that made him cry.  Today was the first time he was able to publicly talk about it.
======
noonespecial
I like how the "official website" is just a bunch of typical microsoft hype
where there is ZERO product demonstration, one weak "planet to our cool logo"
video that plays over and over and a bunch of people talking about how cool
its all going to be. Then theres a vague "release date". Spring or
something...

Maybe it is tear jerking worthy tech but I've seen this pattern before from
MS. The first time I heard about google maps I was _using_ it.

------
eusman
"He clicked a button and we saw a completely different view of the same
colliding galaxies."

Although I haven't seen what Microsoft did, I can understand his reaction. I
reacted in a similar way when I've been at Futuroscope (it's in
France).(<http://www.futuroscope.com/eng/attraction-cosmos.php>)

The screen is a huge shpere taking you through a journey in cosmos. It's
really really breathtaking.

Imagine experiencing what Microsoft did with a set of VR glasses and
especially if what they did was in true 3D.

Watch the video, maybe it could set you in the mood to understand

[http://www.futuroscope.com/eng/video.php?video=destination_c...](http://www.futuroscope.com/eng/video.php?video=destination_cosmos)

------
TheTarquin
If I could propose a new Microsoft motto: "It's gonna be awesome, trust us."

I normally hate to make reductionist analogies, but my product sense is
tingling and I'm thinking this might be to Google Sky what the Zune was to
iPod. Microsoft sees something they wish that they'd thought of, and they're
coming to market late.

Maybe this time, though, they won't bring a Zune to an iPod fight. Here's
hoping, since it sounds like it's got the POTENTIAL to be a cool product.

------
alaskamiller
I can see why he cried, every now and then I catch a new feature on Google
Maps and go "whoa."

------
kirubakaran
He cried on seeing a Google Sky rip off?

